# صناعة الطاقة الكهربائية



## رشيد الديزل (6 فبراير 2009)

*صناعة الطاقة الكهربائية* 






*Alternateur شاحن البطارية الخاص بالسيارة

صناعة الطاقة الكهربائية بواسطة شاحن البطارية الموجود في السيارات يكفي ربط محور دوران الشاحن بمروحة كبيرة تديرها الرياح عند هبوبها مما ينتج عنه تيار كهربائي تستخدمونه في شحن البطارية التي نضعونها في المنزل كمصدر للتيار الكهربائي و طريقة توصيل أسلاك شاحن السيارة بالبطارية تماما مثل طريقة التوصيل في السيارة الفرق الوحيد هو أنه بدل ادارة محرك السيارة للشاحن تديره المروحة التي تدور جراء هبوب الرياح و اذا أردت تشغيل جميع الأجهزة باستخدام البطارية كالتلفزيون ....الخ يمكنك الاستعانة بالمحول الذي يستخدمه الكمبيوتر للاستمرار بالعمل بعد نقطاع التيار الكهربائي و هو جهاز يحول التيار المستمر 12 فولط الى 220 فولط (ondulaire)*​


----------



## alassad72 (6 فبراير 2009)

اخي الكريم
هذه اول مشاركة لي وانا جدا مهتم بالطاقة البديلة 
حيث اسكن انا الرياح دائما موجودة وهي مجرى للريح حتى في الصيف وكنت دائما اود ان اصنع مروحة هوائية للتجربة لانتاج الكهرباء 
ولكن سؤالي لاقتراحك دينمو السيارة وبطارية سيارة هل تكفي لانتاج كهرباء للاستخدام المنزلي تلفزيون وثلاجة ام هي فقط للانارة ؟؟؟
تحياتي
الاسعد


----------



## قندس (7 فبراير 2009)

فكرة جميله مع انه في المناطق النائيه في غزة يوصلون البطاريه مع المحول لكن للاسف لا تستطيع تشغيل عدد من الاجهزة فقط للانارة و التلفاز و تشحت بمحول الكمبيوتر لكن التفكير مش غلط


----------



## alassad72 (7 فبراير 2009)

قندس قال:


> فكرة جميله مع انه في المناطق النائيه في غزة يوصلون البطاريه مع المحول لكن للاسف لا تستطيع تشغيل عدد من الاجهزة فقط للانارة و التلفاز و تشحت بمحول الكمبيوتر لكن التفكير مش غلط


 

اخي ماذا لو شبكت 5 بطاريات سيارة مع بعضهم البعض ؟؟ هل هذا كافي لتحزين كهرباء للاستخدام المنزلي ؟؟

حيث كما اسلفت المنطقة التي اعيش فيها هي مجرى للرياح حتى في فصل الصيف ؟ وانا بصدد عمل مروحة ولكن لماذا الشحن بمحول كومبيوتر وهل تقصد power supply

فاتورة الكهرباء تصل الى 300 دولار شهريا غير الضريبة والخدمات والمش عارف شو
حلمي ان اكتفي ذاتيا بالكهرباء


----------



## البحر الراكد (5 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
ياليت ياخوي تعلمني كيف اشبك الاسلاك بالشاحن (الدنموا) كيف اعرف الاسلاك للي تاتي للدنموا من البطارية والاسلاك الخارجه من الدنموا للشحن 
يوجد مسمار كبير توجد به توجد به جلده عازله و فيش ثلاثي 
وهل السالب يوصل بجسم الدنموا 
وشكرا 
ياليت حد يشرح ليه ويكسب اجري


----------



## طالب22 (12 ديسمبر 2012)

مرحبا يا اخي ممكن توضحلي كيف ممكن اخد الاسلاك من الدينموو انا عملت جهاز مطور غسالة مع دينموو سيارة وبطارية سيارة وكمان جهاز انفيلتر الي بيحول الطاقة من 12 vالى طاقة 220vبس انا نفسي اعرف كيف ممكن نوخد الاسلاك من الدينموو وكمان الدينموو كيف اتجاه لفوو الصحيح وشكرا لكم انا من غزة وبجد محتاج الطاقة البديلة ولذالك لكثر انقطاع التيار الكهربائي خدمتكم لنا هوو اعظم جهاد وشكرا لكم


----------



## المهندس تحسين علي (17 ديسمبر 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
الفكرة حلوة*
لكن ادارة محرك السيارة بمروحة هواء صعب للغاية لانه نحتاج الى رياح مستمرة وقوية على هذا الاساس*
ممكن ان اناخذ دينمو السيارة ونربط به مروحة تتاثر بهبوب الرياح الخفيفة وتتغير اتجاهها كلما تغير اتجاه الرياح واستخدام الدينمو لشحن بطاريات عاكسة واستخدام عاكسة لتغير الجهد من 21فولت الى 220 فولت*.


----------



## abdmmr (15 مارس 2013)

*سبحانك لت علم لنا الا ما علمتنا*


----------



## رشيد الديزل (8 مايو 2013)

شبك الدينمو بسيط وبامكانك انت تسال كهربائي سيارات لانه يختلف من سياره الى اخرا ويفضل ان تستخدم مكرات مضعفت اسره بدل من شبك المروحه في الدينمو مباشره
اما بنسبه الى كم تشقل فهذا يعتمد على سعت امبير البطارية فكلما كان كبير كان وقت اتشقيل اطول
وشيا اثاني فهوا المحول لازم يكون 3000وات كي يمكن ان يشغل ثلاجه وتلفاز في وقت واحد


----------

